# Peppered Salmon, Our Christmas Tradition



## disco (Dec 25, 2018)

She Who Must Be Obeyed loves salmon. Recognizing the wisdom of pleasing the woman you love, we have it for Christmas dinner.

It starts with brining the salmon in a brine made of:


375 ml (1 1/2 cups) water
250 ml (1 cup) brown sugar firmly packed
75 ml (1/3 cup) salt
15 ml (1 tablespoon) fresh ginger minced
3 dried bay leaves
5 ml (1 teaspoon) whole allspice crushed
You heat it all until the sugar is melted, cool it and put the salmon in it overnight.








Rinse the salmon off and dry it with a paper towel. Rub the salmon with a couple of tablespoons of honey. Then press in peppercorns that have soaked in hot water for 15 minutes.






Put the salmon on small sheets of foil.

I used my Louisiana Grills pellet smoker with apple pellets preheated to 200 F. 

Cook for 2 hours.











The Verdict

This salmon is not a light flaky salmon. It is denser and heavily salted and flavoured like smoked salmon. The peppercorns add a great flavour to the meat.

I brush most of the peppercorns off when I eat this but She Who Must Be Obeyed happily crunches on most of them.

Perhaps someone can explain to me how someone who says they don’t like very spicy food eats peppercorns?

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Disco


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2018)

Just beautiful Disco. I bet the wife was pretty ecstatic when you brought that salmon to the table.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 25, 2018)

Don't know, but I would eat the heck out of that. To-do list again. Thanks Disco...


----------



## disco (Dec 25, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Just beautiful Disco. I bet the wife was pretty ecstatic when you brought that salmon to the table.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Any time I make salmon my status goes up! I need all the help I can get!


----------



## disco (Dec 25, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Don't know, but I would eat the heck out of that. To-do list again. Thanks Disco...


That is very kind! If your to do list is anything like mine, it keeps growing faster than I can cook. I counted it the other day and it is over 200!


----------

